# On the line at Skag



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Had a meeting today at Skag and was able to get out on the assembly line. I am always impressed with our Wisconsin, and other state companies, that produce the products we enjoy to use at home and on the job. I have toured assembly lines at Ferris, Ariens, Bobcat/Schiller, Skag and others, both in the turf market and small construction markets. They all impress me, and impress on me how much our economy hinges on the success of these companies. Earlier this week I was on the assembly line at Terex Advance cement mixer trucks. I always enjoy seeing large trucks being built, to build our economy, communities, infrastructure.

They pay their employees, who take home that money to spend in their communities. But these companies spend a lot of dollars getting products in to build their products. Dollars spent expanding our economy. All impresses me how important our manufacturing base is to our economy. Companies actually building products for us to use and enjoy, not just services companies. Makes me proud of our American manufacturing strength, and all the more reasons to spend our dollars at home.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Buying American made is huge for me. I think every time you buy something from an American company that makes things abroad then sell them here, it's like pissing in your drinking water. But that's me.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

These days more than ever, I'll strive to buy American. But I am also a hypocrite. Not a one of my motorcycles is American. I recently bought a Swedish built used Husqvarna articulating mower. This year I also bought a used Simplicity ZTR, thinking a ZTR would be the right mower for my 1/2 acre yard. Turns out the Husky is better suited. Too bad no American manufacturer builds an updated version of the Bolens Estate Keeper.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I don't want to get political at all, but I have s few Japanese made tools I bought back in the 1980s and 90s and they are probably better built than the American equivalents at the time. You look at Japanese cars of the 1970s and 80s and they were built much better than the American equivalents. Japan forced America to build better cars in a sense. The point I was speaking about is American firms that make their stuff anywhere but this country, could give a crap about America and our jobs, but then sell their products here. I've always fought hard to not support those firms. If I see American made I'll buy it before buying made in China, even if it costs more. I'll even buy used before I'll buy something new just to not support a company crapping on American workers.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Agreed. Back in the 80s I would only buy a Toyota for my hard earned dollars. Starting in 2002 I have had a company car as part of my employ with Parker. Aside from a 03 Jeep Liberty (which had no issues), I have had six Ford vehicles, all of which I rolled up a lot of miles on each. Based on that experience I would not hesitate to buy a Ford. Also, Ford did not need a government buyout to survive the debacle of 08. To me that says Ford in my future. However, that would not have been a thought back in the early 80's.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I strive to buy American whenever possible, but when prices are too far out of line I do what's best for the budget. For example, I really wanted a Miller MIG welder, but even the entry level machine, 140 amps, was $1800 on sale. I reluctantly bought a Chinese 250 amp MIG for $175. So far it works great and does anything I need to do. A 250 amp Miller MIG was over $3500. I just could not afford that. I still have a 50 year old 225 amp Miller AC machine that works as good as new. I only paid $85 for it new. Seems like pricing has become a burden nowadays.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear you Ed. Looking at enclosed trailers of the 5x8 variety. $3000 no matter what!! Found one that was 4x8 with back up damage to where doors don't even come close to closing.....$1300. still scratching my head. I bought a beautiful running 24 foot navastar with 224,000 miles on the diesel, lift gate etc for $5000 and it drives beautifully. Regarding welders, Miller is top tier so yes!!! Expensive. I paid $450 years ago for my Miller 130 new. Sold it in bad times 20 years ago. Kicking myself. Same machine today..... 140 is a grand. Wound up buying a Lincoln 140 with owner bottle of stargon for $200 with cart and Chinese vice. Built nothing like my Miller, but it works and has a decent duty cycle.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Talking to the engineer at Skag, asked him about the impact of Briggs shutting down, and he expressed the same disdain we feel about B&S upper management getting their big bonuses and then the company folds. He also commented about the Kohler Courage engine, saying how Kohler had a good solid engine before the Courage, and then costed it down and made it a crappy engine. I saw mostly Kawasaki, some Kohler and some Subaru engines on Skag machines.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep... When they started to have all kinds of trouble with their SV line of engines, the joke became.... "It takes Courage to buy a Kohler". I can understand why Kohler did it. Briggs forced their hand when they introduced the Intek. Both engines eventually hurt their reputations, the consumer, and opened the door to the market share Kawasaki currently has especially with commercial Z-turns.

Subaru is also a really good engine, but they don't seem all that interested in developing a big V-twin vertical engine to cut into either Briggs or Kohler's market share for riding mower engines. Their EH65 is an almost exact copy of a Kohler CH620

I rarely see a Command Pro Kohler, or a Briggs Vanguard come through the shop. When I do, it's because they are tired. I've seen one Subaru engine in the last 3 years and it was in a cheap Tractor Supply side-by-side that had a "no crank" problem because of a neutral safety switch. I've got a pile of Intek and Courage engines I keep around for used parts.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmm, my Simplicity ZTR has a 26hp B&S v-twin Professional in it, so I hope its a better engine than the Intek. My Husqvarna has a B&S Endurance single 19.5 hp engine which looks a lot like the Intek, but I wonder if it may be the Professional series. I have not yet found the ID number on the engine to confirm what series it is.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

With that pile of Courage and Intek parts, I was thinking I could corner the market around here on used parts for them 10-15 years from now, but then I realized that would be like having a barn full of used Pinto/Vega/Yugo parts and waiting on someone to come along that is restoring one to their former glory.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

HA!! I doubt anyone, other than maybe a museum, may strive to restore anyone of those three. About the only one of value may be a Yenko series Vega. 

That pile of Courage and Intek parts aren't the ones that usually fail i bet. You might have them around for a long time.


----------

